# About emotion and unreal emotion



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

I have all my normall emotions working very well, my sence of humour is fine and i love, respect people and like people being happy.

But somtimes when im online i dont use any emotion, if someone says a joke ill just say "lol" <-- eh??

lol meaning "Laugh out load", is it rearly an emotion as much as its just somthing we say because where lazy and most of the time we dont evan mean it.

Well i was thinking and this is what some sufferers of dp may use in real life situaltions as most of the times they cannot find things funny, but if they see that somone is being funny (thier doing somthin weird or telling a joke), you laugh just because u need too.. and its normall to laugh, but your not mentaly laughing just phisicly.

When i saw a pic of a friend with dp he was smiling, i asked him- where you very happy then?, he said No, i was just smiling for the camera...

This happens in online chat alot in games etc, someone does somthing and you smile to make them feel good, not that you are happy yourself.

This was my first step towards unsterstanding what its like with no/little emotions. And i realised, maybe i could go a day without emotion as i dont use it much anyway (i normally spend all day in front of a pc game trying to be better then everyone else at it or maybe desighning a leval/map for a game with the editors. I dont need emotion.. Maybe Desire for the Needing to be a high rank, but does this disorder evan effect desire? from what i have seen evan people with it Desire things.. otherwise my friend would not be the richest habbo i know! (like 14 thrones and 2 drag eggs!!) most wont know what that means but its somthin you dont do if u havent got desire for it.

Am i right to say talking online to people somtimes is emotionless.. and that the use of smileys or thrases like lol is the same reason a person with dp laughs and smiles..

But i do think that everyone evan the worst of cases can smile, its just a matter of finding out what makes them smile and when you find that thing multiply a few times and your laughing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Emotions are our feelings. Literally. We feel them in our bodies, itching, hot spots and muscle tension. Cognitive aspects, but the physical sensation is what makes them really different.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Emotions are generally our own internal feelings of heart, these feelings can never be unreal.
But, Unreal emotions are those which we make by own nothing from the heart or internal feelings.
Emotions cannot change without any reason or fault.


----------



## sandraholman (Apr 15, 2011)

Emotion is the complex psychophysiological experience of an individual's state of mind as interacting with biochemical (internal) and environmental (external) influences. In humans, emotion fundamentally involves "physiological arousal, expressive behaviors, and conscious experience.


----------

